

Show HN: My Weekend Project - thestranger
http://thinkingofstevejobs.com/

======
e1ven
I really have to say that this is in poor taste. I understand the instinct-
The Snowpocalypse was a really different thing, though. This is profiting off
a beloved man's death.

From a practical standpoint-

Even if you gussy it up, and donate it all to charity, it's still tasteless.
Honestly, I think that if people see this, they'll be less likely to think
favorably on whatever OTHER projects you do.

Further, shirts won't ship for 2 weeks, which means that by the time people
get the shirts, they won't be able able to wear them to show support in the
"heat of the moment" That makes it really useless.

Further still, you missed the "market window" if you will, which was entirely
last week. I feel dirty even typing this.

Oh, one last practical point- I don't believe you have the copyright on that
image. Jonathan Mak does, and he didn't give a license for it to be on
T-Shirts. He has said that no money should be made from it.

It doesn't work morally, it won't work as a business, and it makes you look
bad. Just.. Take it down..

------
thestranger
After hearing the news of Steve Jobs's death, I used the posts on here
regarding a guy who created a site selling Snowpocalypse t-shirts as guidance
for creating a site selling t-shirts commemorating Steve Jobs. I tried to do
this in the most ethical way possible. Half of all revenue will go to the
Lustgarten Foundation for pancreatic cancer research.

~~~
thestranger
I've got 100 visitors in the past hour but no sales, does anyone have any
advice for me?

~~~
rossbeale
Yes...don't do this.

